# Membership



## ChilliTT (Apr 6, 2005)

Hi Guys

I finally got around to sorting my membership out on 20th November 2005 and I still haven't received anything yet? I appreciate with Christmas there could be some delays, however it's nearly two months ago?

Regards


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi ChilliTT, Pleased to hear you have joined the club. It does take a while,  all committee are volunteers. I'm sure someone will reply if they haven't received your request. 
H.


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

Chilli - please drop me an IM with your real name and I'll take a look at your order status.... alternatively you can log back into the TTOC shop and check what it says/send a shop enquiry!

I'm sure we can resolove soon!

Lou


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Anybody else still not heard from us please let us know?

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=54413


----------



## DGW131 (Feb 20, 2005)

ObiWan said:


> Anybody else still not heard from us please let us know?
> 
> http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=54413


not since the rolling road day

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ChilliTT (Apr 6, 2005)

Hi Lou

You have PM!

Regards

Ni


----------



## ChilliTT (Apr 6, 2005)

Hi Lou

Have looked at the Shop and I'm confused. I have sent the shop an enquiry, hope you can sort it out for me.

Regards

Ni


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

ChilliTT said:


> Hi Lou
> 
> Have looked at the Shop and I'm confused. I have sent the shop an enquiry, hope you can sort it out for me.
> 
> ...


Nigel

You have an email 

Mark


----------



## ChilliTT (Apr 6, 2005)

Hi Mark,

Many thanks for your help. I have sorted the order with the 'TTOC Shop'. Looking forward to receiving my goodies.

Regards

Ni


----------



## bmx (May 25, 2003)

ObiWan said:


> Anybody else still not heard from us please let us know?
> 
> http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=54413


i havnt had anything yet  not even a sticker


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

BMX,
Did you renew or new member ? If you renew, you should get a nice letter from Mark - but that's it (although I am working on something :roll: )

New memberships get Membership Card & window stickers in addition.


----------



## bmx (May 25, 2003)

im brand new, no real rush though


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Sent today with A9


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

ChilliTT said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I finally got around to sorting my membership out on 20th November 2005 and I still haven't received anything yet? I appreciate with Christmas there could be some delays, however it's nearly two months ago?
> 
> Regards


Nigel,

You have email... :?


----------



## DW225 (Jun 22, 2005)

Is my stuff coming with A9 too???

Dave 8)


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

DW225 said:


> Is my stuff coming with A9 too???
> 
> Dave 8)


"stuff"?

You have a little extra in your membership pack 'cos you are also rep... but you'll have to wait for Steve for the rep pack stuff. :wink:


----------



## DW225 (Jun 22, 2005)

Does it include some form of flyer etc. as my pm to you last week mate?

As I said, I'm attending the opening of Swansea Audi's new showroom a week today and hoped to do a bit of canvassing!!!! :lol:

Dave 8)

p.s. did I mention that fit Welsh singing bird Katherine Jenkins is giving a "performance" :wink:


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

DW225 said:


> Does it include some form of flyer etc. as my pm to you last week mate?
> 
> As I said, I'm attending the opening of Swansea Audi's new showroom a week today and hoped to do a bit of canvassing!!!! :lol:
> 
> ...


You'll have enough in there to impress all the birds :wink:


----------



## ChilliTT (Apr 6, 2005)

Dave

You have e-mail 

Regards

Nigel


----------



## DW225 (Jun 22, 2005)

Do I? :?

What am I missing? :wink: 

Dave 8)


----------

